# petco $1.00 per a gallon sale starts today, and ends may 7th.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just got a text from digital gods (robert) that the petco $1.00 per a gallon sale starts today and ends on may 7th.
10 20 high/long , 29 40 breeder and 55 long $1.00 per a gallon.


----------



## irishspy (Feb 7, 2003)

There is a 40-B with my name on it... eace:


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

sweet, buying another 40b they make great tanks and also great sumps.( which is my plans.)


----------

